# Sugar Pine



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thought I would post these pictures I took a couple of years ago about five miles from home. These are on National Forest land.

I put the camera on a tripod and used the cameras self timer to do a self portraite. Only did it to for scale to show the size of the trees. (I may be responsible for some of the Bigfoot rumors in this area.):laughing:
As far as pine goes these produce some real nice lumber.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

You would be able to get a few BF out of that tree.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Chances are it wouldn't be there if it were not in a National Park. Someone (of us) would have it's lumber in our house/garage! My wifes Father is from Scotland and her Mother from Canada, to hear them talk about "the old days" when Scotland still had some trees and Canada was Hell Bent for Leather helping to fuel the building craze in the U.S. is telling! It's a Damn good thing we had the likes of John Muir, Teddy Roosevelt etc... or we would be a clear cut nation with NO old growth forests. The old trees are so beautiful:smile:


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

Oscar said:


> Chances are it wouldn't be there if it were not in a National Park. Someone (of us) would have it's lumber in our house/garage! My wifes Father is from Scotland and her Mother from Canada, to hear them talk about "the old days" when Scotland still had some trees and Canada was Hell Bent for Leather helping to fuel the building craze in the U.S. is telling! It's a Damn good thing we had the likes of John Muir, Teddy Roosevelt etc... or we would be a clear cut nation with NO old growth forests. The old trees are so beautiful:smile:


And we wouldn't be so worried about air pollution if we had more trees to purify the air. Every time I visit my son in Ohio I see where they have cut down another forest for a new housing development. The area that I used to hunt and fish in while I lived there is completely bare of trees and almost dry of water. And that has happened in only about 15 years.


----------

